# txpower and wpa_supplicant

## squareHat

I have switched to wpa_supplicant so that I can use wpa.

However

```
#iwconfig ath0 txpower 17
```

no longer works it (it takes affect for a short period, couple of minutes before the the txpower reverts to a much lower setting)

this used to work when using WEP through iwconfig, can wpa_supplicant control the power, or is than an option througth the ath_pci driver (I am using madwifi-ng-0.9.4?

----------

## d2_racing

I don't know if we can do that...

----------

## squareHat

Still using iwconfig to set txpower seems to be working with wpa_supplicant...

however it seems to be show eratic power settings from time to time, especially after is just been started, but it seems to work after a few minutes, this is different what I experienced with just using iwconfig and WEP... A bit stange...

----------

